# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  MARSHALL: Ενισχυτης Κιθάρας Valvestate VS100

## Ανδρέας Σ.

Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι καινούριος στο φορουμ και σκέφτηκα να συμμεριστούμε της απορίες μου  :Smile: 

Μολις κονομισα ένα combo Marshall Valvestate VS100 από ένα στούντιο που ξεπουλούσε όσο,όσο ότι είχε...(Μόλις 50 ευρό...!!!)



Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι πειραγμένος άσχημα (δηλ. πειραματίστηκαν ή προσπάθησαν να το φτιάξουν!)

Να μερικές φώτο για να δείτε...











Τώρα στο θέμα μας...
Έπαιξε κανονικά για 30 λεπτά και μετά κόπηκε ο ήχος εντελώς,
του εδωσα μια καλη μπουνια και ξαναδουλεξε για 10 λεπτα
μετά τέλος, αυτό ήταν.
Την επόμενη μέρα δούλεψε για 10 λεπτά πάλι και μετά πάλι τα ίδια...
κούνησα το καλώδιο που ενώνετε με το ηχείο από πίσω και σε μια φάση δούλεψε αλλά μετά πάλι το ίδιο...
Μέτα λέω να το βάλω στην είσοδο για τα ακουστικά που και όμως δούλεψε με πολύ χαμηλή ένταση όμως αλλά μετά από λίγο πάλι κόπηκε η ένταση.
Τελικά λέω να το ανοίξω να δω την ασφάλεια και την λάμπα αλλά ειναι μια χαρα...μολις όμως έκανα να δω την πλακέτα από την πίσω μεριά του ενισχυτή που μπαίνουν τα καλώδια του ηχείου,footswitch,FX Loop κτλ.
Έλειπαν τα κλιπς που το κρατάνε και κρεμόταν κυριολεκτικά από τα καλώδια και από ένα μόλις κλιπ...μόλις έβγαλα να δω την πλακέτα είδα αυτό ρε παίδες.



Πρέπει να προσπάθησαν να αλλάξουν εισόδους (κάπως αλλιώς ονομάζονται ε?) και να τα κανανε χάλια...
τώρα τι μπορώ να κάνω ?
τα εργαλεία υπάρχουν αλλά να το ρισκάρω να βάλω χέρι ?
λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν όμως  :Cursing: 

Ευχαριστώ και με συγχωρείτε για το μέγεθος αλλα προσπάθησα να ειμαι αναλυτικος.

----------


## sedcomet

τον χαλβαδιαζω καιρο αυτον το ενισχυτη σε ποιο στουντιο στον δωσαν;; εχουν και αλλα τετια καλουδια;

----------


## sedcomet

ποσο μου τον πουλας;;;

----------


## moutoulos

Ανδρέα καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ.

Κοίτα εδώ, έχω βάλει ένα αντίστοιχο θέμα με το δικό σου, χτυπάς και φτιάχνει η βλάβη.
Ψάξε για ξεκολλημένα εξαρτήματα, πάνω στο τυπωμένο, πιστεύω κάποια θα βρείς. 
Βέβαια πολύ πιθανών να έχει και ραγισμένο "διάδρομο" η πλακέτα, δεν ξέρω τι μεταχείριση είχε.
Αν είσαι πολύ αρχάριος, καλύτερα να τον δώσεις για μια ματιά σε κάποιον που ασχολείται 
με ηλεκτρονικά (θέλει λίγο έμπειρο μάτι για να τα βρείς/δείς).

----------


## cloud_constructor

ναι να βαλεις χερι.. Μια φορα ζεις ε , μη το ξεχνας.

Πρωτα δες τα βυσματα αν κανουν καλη επαφη.Με κατι να ακουγεται μεσα απο τον ενισχυτη κουνα τα βυσματα , περιστρεψετα κτλ.
Μετα με αναμενο ενισχυτηρα 8α παρεις ενα ματζαφλαρι μη αγωγιμο και ενω θα εχεις συνδεσει κατι στην εισοδο να παιζει (ωστε και καλα να το κανεις να ακουγεται μεσω του ενισχυτη και με το ματζαφλαρι θα χρυπας ελαφρως τα εξαρτηματα.. Ε καπου ξαφνικα θα ακουστει ο ηχος.Οπου ακουστει φτιαξε την κολιση και θα ειναι οκ. Δες για ψυχρες κολισεις..
Αν δεν ακουσεις τιποτα πιασε και περνα οποια κοληση δε σου γεμιζει το ματι.Κουνα και τη λαμπα μπας και δεν κανει επαφη.

Αν και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι.. κρεμοταν απο τα καλωδια ε.. χμ.. λες να εχουν κοπει εσωτερικα?Καθως παιζει ο ηχος κουνα τα καλωδια..

Πουλανε κ αλλα πραγματα?

----------


## Ανδρέας Σ.

Κουφάλες αμέσως να μου τον φάτε τον ενισχυτάκο... :Lol: 
Πλάκα κάνω ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθούμε...
Από ότι γνωρίζω όλα φύγανε από το στούντιο (άντε να έμεινε και καρφί  :Smile: )
Δεν το πουλάω γιατί βγαζει και έναν υπέροχο όγκο και είναι όλα τα λεφτά... :Boo hoo!: 
Μηλισα με ένα από τους τύπους που είχαν το ενισχυτή και μου είπε ότι όντως θέλανε να αλλάξουν της εισόδους που δεν δουλεύουν με τους διπλανούς που δούλευαν στην ίδια πλακέτα!!!
Μια είσοδος είναι εντελώς χάλια κολλημένη και θα ξεκινήσω σε λίγο την επέμβαση  :Unsure: 

τα καλώδια πάντως τα μέτρησα ένα,ένα και από όλα περνάει ρευματάκη...
μερικοί διάδρομοι έχουν έξτρα καλα'ι' (βουναλακια) απο λαθος χρησει πιστεύω.η πλακέτα φαίνεται μια χαρά (πάλι καλά)

Τώρα όσο για τον έμπειρο θα θέλει και ρευστό που δεν παίζει αυτόν τον καιρό ούτε 5ευρο..

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ ταπεινά για την ωραια σας υποδοχη  :Biggrin:  αλλά και για της συμβουλές σας...αν σας έρθει καμία ιδέα περί του θέματος θα ήταν ευχαριστώ να την ξανά διαβάσω...

Θα σας ενημερώσω λίαν συντόμως για την κατάσταση του θέματος γιατί πραγματικά αξίζει με τα χίλια έστω και λίγο που έπαιξα.

----------


## Ανδρέας Σ.

Καλησπέρα και πάλι...ξέρει κανείς που θα βρω λάμπα Marshall ECC 83 ή αν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λυση και περίπου πόσο κοστίζει ?
Ίσως να είναι και η λάμπα τελικά γιατί την βλέπω να τρεμοζει  :Cool:  (πολύ χαμηλή λάμψη στο μηδαμινό)...
Άρα επειδή η λάμπα τον έχει πάρει  :Smile:  και δεν δίνει την κατάλληλη τάση λειτουργεί σε χαμηλή συχνότητα, και για αυτό όταν το βάζω στο In των ακουστικόν παίζει σε χαμηλή ένταση... :Confused1: 

Αν πιστεύετε ότι κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με..

Με σεβασμό/

----------


## sedcomet

αν σε ενδιαφερει η online αγορα τοτε ψαξε στο thomann.de τον ωρο ecc83 αν και πιστευω οτι αν ζητησεις σε ενα καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων η σε ενα καταστημα με μουσικα οργανα μια λυχνια ecc83 θα εισαι οκ οι ''ιντερνετικες'' τιμες κυμαινονται στα 20-40 ευρα πανω κατω...παντος δεν νομιζω να ειναι η λαμπα...μην περιμενεις να φωτιζεται το δωματιο ετσι ειναι  οι λαμπες (καλης η κακης ποιοτητας) ''τρεμοζουν''

----------

